# I Think That's a Good One (warning :injured finger picture)



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

And it hurts. Bad.

View attachment 2587


...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

View attachment 2588


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

?? playing 'nimbly peg' again?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

OUCH!!!:yuck:


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Possibly need stitches there girl......keep it very very clean...if you wait too long it will be too late to stitch it....


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

That'll do. How did you pull that off?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U dating Mack the knife again lol


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

For Heavens Sake, girl.! Get to a docs-in-a-box or ER for stitches. You use your hands everyday, it's a good idea to get it seen to!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh yah. That is.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's gross...I thought this was a g rated site...LOL


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

homefire2007 said:


> For Heavens Sake, girl.! Get to a docs-in-a-box or ER for stitches. You use your hands everyday, it's a good idea to get it seen to!!!


Keep it clean, it'll heal.

Two years ago, I cut a 1" by 1/2" chunk of hide off my palm (just below my right thumb) with a hatchet.

Went to the ER like a good little citizen.

Couldn't stitch it (too much missing).

Went to an orthopedist the next day who told me (basically) "Keep it clean, it'll heal."

No antibotics, no bandage, just common sense, soap and water.

My kinda doctor. (I'll bet my 20 minutes with him (total, 3 visits) cost my insurance co. $1500)

ETA: I did have a lot of fun the next few days, showing it to people! :hysterical:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> And it hurts. Bad.
> 
> ...


On the bright side, does not look like any guitar playing tendons involved.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Ouchie! Get thee to a Doctor for that'n!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Two words... Super Glue. Works like a charm. You may have to reapply it a couple of times before it's all healed but it's cheaper than a dr's visit.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

U gotta cotarize it. Electric stop would wrk good for that or electric hot plate course u could heat a butter knife to


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

That is a good one for sure


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I reported the thread.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Stitches? Cauterize it?!



You people are on WAY different pages than I am. *lol* I would have just cleaned it up and slapped a band-aid on it and called it good. Although Rhonda's suggestion about the super glue is a good one.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> FYI: I reported the thread.


die:

LOL. Good Girl. LOL.

die:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hurt clear up to my shoulder ... it really is a painful cut.

Right now I just have it wrapped. I kept pressure on it until it quit bleeding, and I cleaned it good. It is very tender, the whole palm is tender. Almost like its bruised.

Thank y'all for the advice and concern. 

((( hug )))

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LOL. I love your sense of humor Raven12. LOL.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Seriously, I reported this and I don't care if everyone knows it, especially you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Seriously, I really did laugh. Out. Loud.

...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh jeez..I just had a shiver go all through me when I opened this and saw that!!! I am very squeemish when it comes to wounds, and you got me good!!! Looks like you got YOURSELF pretty good too!!!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

rkintn said:


> Two words... Super Glue. Works like a charm. You may have to reapply it a couple of times before it's all healed but it's cheaper than a dr's visit.


 That does work. I've had pigeons come home after evidently running into a highline wire. Not pretty.
Within a few days, they were healing just fine.
Glaze,,, I take it you missed what you were aiming at.
So,, what did you end up doing?
GH


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

My youngest miracle's daddy is urging me to go get stitches ... I really do hurt.

I was slicing bread with an electric knife.

   

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

But I am not bleeding anymore ... I don't know what to do.

?

...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It needs stitches or something!! :yuck:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

If it was on your daughters hand what would you do? So go do it!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Girl, you need to start with keeping it really clean. Then put antibiotic ointment on it. If you have butterflies, use them to pull and keep it closed. Actually cayenne pepper is also good, it will naturally cauterize it for you and it won't hurt. But it needs to get taken care of. And because your body is hurting, I would take a pain med and lay down but most importantly lay your hand and arm down and quick moving it around. Rest, so you body can work on healing itself.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I almost lost my dinner, my dear.

As you know, I am not a doctor or anything....what I would have done...as long as it stopped bleeding and I can feel all my finger parts and everything...I would keep it clean, put antibacterial stuff on it and put a layer of superglue on it but not keep it tight tight just pulled together and then wrapped it...taken a bunch of oil of oregano, cayenne (then some yogurt so my tummy didn't freak out at the two of those things) and taken some ibuprofen...possibly a cool pack if it is heating up and a double dose of calcium citrate....and continue with all of that twice a day...well except for the superglue once that is on it should be good as long as you used soap and water and put something on it that is antibacterial..the super glue would seal it.

Times when I have been extra paranoid about accidently sealing in bacteria permanently I have used duct tape. Holds it a bit so it doesn't pull apart, keeps it protected...just have to be extremely careful in taking it off.

If you have any question or concern go see a doctor...if it stays inflamed and angry red for a day or two or you see red lines coming off of it...see a doctor....pus...see a doctor....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Several people have suggested super glue, but I really truly don't understand.

You've seen the wound. 

Where do I put it? And how do I put it? And is it really safe? 

...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> But I am not bleeding anymore ... I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


You have a few choices, Glazed.

1. Urgent care clinics are now open after the doctors offices are closed: you can do a search and see if one is near you.
2. You can visit an ER for stitches. Personally I wouldn't, but it is your choice and they will certainly treat this for you. Cuts and things are their bread and butter.
3. Do you have steri strips and triple A ointment? Steri strips are tape that will stick to your skin. A thin line of Triple A and tape the cut shut.
4. I hear that doctors are using superglue now for cuts. It seems logical

That is for the immediate problem of a cut that gapes. 

Longer term, that is a high use area for a cut to be in. Will you be using that hand enough to re-open the cut? *IF* so, then you might visit the doc tomorrow. Most doctors leave a time slot open for things that will not wait: if you call when the doctors office opens then they will probably see you.

The cut needs tending to, either from you *OR* from a professional. It is purely your call: many people treat their own cuts. 

If you do treat your own cut, remember to keep it clean. And, triple A is your friend: use it AFTER you have secured the cut closed, as it is slippery stuff!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Glazed. There is a product...a surgical type medical type product that doctors use...it is pretty much superglue except for more sterile and easier to get off. It basically holds things together so they can heal. It also seals the area so stuff cannot get in...like bacteria.

I do not know what a doc would say about your wound since it is on your hand perhaps stitches aren't the best thing...no idea. 

Anyway you would clean the wound, put a small amount of antibacterial...triple antibiotic or whatever ointment on it...thin layer and then do the same with super glue....toothpicks work pretty good to spread it on over everything.

But you do not want to trap bacteria in there. The super glue will wear off eventually and you can get it off with some soaking and oils...but you really do not want an infection going on under superglue either.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Several people have suggested super glue, but I really truly don't understand.
> 
> ...


I have never used superglue on a cut, though I have heard of it. I googled some instructions here:http://www.ehow.com/how_4450308_use-superglue-cuts.html

I would NOT dump more water over it as you have already cleaned the injury. And, personally, I would use Triple Antibiotic after the superglue.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I have colloidal silver, coconut oil, and the essential oils of Lavendar eucalyptus and tea tree ... That's it ... Oh, and lugols iodine.

I have done nothing since I cleaned it ... And it is wrapped.

Throbbing up to shoulder, still not bleeding.

Are y'all serious about glue?

It is raw flesh ... I have nothing no edges to pull together? Help me understand what y'all want me to do.

I don't have insurance and dont go to hospital unless emergency.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you Terri ... I will see if I can oprn it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I have somehow missed a lot if information and posts from Terri and whynot ... All I saw was the link from Terri but just now saw all the extra info ... Reading through it now. 

Thank you. 

...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I have somehow missed a lot if information and posts from Terri and whynot ...
> 
> ...


Pain will do that: take your time.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

FWIW, I laid my left index finger to the bone cutting half-frozen sausage once. This looks worse... NOT a good place to accidently mess up tendons... I know about broke and no insurance, but girl, I really think this NEEDS a doc!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you are using superglue the edges are first pushed together, not pulled together. The tricky bit is that you have the use of only one hand.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

May I post one more picture? Of what it looks like 6 hours later? 

Everyone here is telling me to go to the er ... But my EMT cousin up in Oregon said its been too long even though I need them and a tetanus shot.

I have no idea if I am making sense or not.

Is there really a time frame on when you can get stitches?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

There's no blood. At all. If anything it's a pale white color.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The wound is gaping: it will heal far better if it is closed. 

I do not know if there is a window for stitches. 

How long has it been since you have a tetanus shot? When we have used it, an outpatient clinic has charged us $60 and $100, but I do not know what they charge for a cut.

And, yes, you may post another picture.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In the second picture that you posted, the skin is cut and the underlayer of fat cells are showing. 

Were you able to close the cut? Most of your body's defenses are in the skin, and skin heals more quicly and with less scarring if the cut in the skin is not gaping.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Terri said:


> If you are using superglue the edges are first pushed together, not pulled together. The tricky bit is that you have the use of only one hand.


It looks like you have you hand spread out pretty tight to show the cut. Loosen your hand up a little bit, put some superglue along the straightest edge and try and manipulate the other side where it is together with the edge with the glue. Just sitting here looking at my hand and trying it and it doesn't seem too difficult although I realize you are in a lot of pain. It really doesn't take long for the glue to set. Blow on it to help dry it. Once it's dry, you can put another layer over the top, dry it and then put antibiotic ointment on it. If you don't have a/b ointment, try honey and then put a bandage over it. It's gonna be very sore and tender for a few days and keep a close eye on it. If it doesn't seem to be getting any better and/or there is redness, swelling or pus go to a dr if you can. I guess you could always take an oral antibiotic as well just to be sure. I pick mine up in the fish section of the local pet supply store. Usually sold under the name Fish Mox (for amoxicillin), Fish Pen (penicillin), Fish Flex (cephalexin). If the word Forte is used as well, that just means it's a 500mg capsule instead of a 250mg capsule. Good Luck! I wish one of us was closer so we could come over and help you! :kiss:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

View attachment 2600


So this is a close up ... I am assuming I put a bead if glue down the middle inside the wound itself? And then squeeze it shut till it seals? And I am assuming it will burn, right? But this is what I should do?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

That's my hand relaxed ... Six hours later. Let me read the responses I've missed. Thank y'all so much.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It might sting a little but not anything you can't handle


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't buy antibiotics at the feed stores like that here in Texas. I wish so much I could.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Nope not at the feed stores here either. I got lucky with the local pet supply store(not a national chain) carrying them. You can also find them on amazon. Just google the names I gave you


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((( yes ma'am )))


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

If you cup your hand some, the gap should close up a little for you and make it easier to use the glue.

FWIW-I put a deep gash on the side bend of my knee 2" and almost a 1/4 inch deep. I estimate that I lost at least a pint of blood. I cleaned it really well, put a/b ointment on it and a sterile bandage. If I'd known about the super glue I would have done it. It healed up fine by just keeping it clean and the ointment on it.

Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Did you mention you had iodine? Surely you have peroxide also.
After you've properly taken all precaution as to keeping it clean,, squeeze your skin together, and apply lightly the super glue, and hold till set. Won't take but a few seconds.
But don't close it till you have properly cleanesd and disinfected, hence, peroxid and iodine.
Once closed,,,, relax, take a pain pill,,, go to sleep.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a window for stitches...as I am told by my EMT roomate. Your window is apparently now closed.

Antibiotic ointment can be purchased at CVS. Put that in the center after cleaning it with soap and water. Then either put a big ole bandaid on it or go over the whole thing and sides with superglue.

Or just use your iodine instead of antibiotic ointment

ETA: I guess this is where Terri and I differ. I would not try to close up the sides before superglue...I would just slather it with glue after I put the ointment on it. My theory is that trying to glue it tight will end up breaking open later with use. But doing it my way will leave a bigger scar. I have never been worried about scars..I have a bunch of em.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Huh. 

It would be WAAY better if you did NOT! place a bead of glue inside the wound. I am trying to think of ways that you could press that sucker together. It is a shame it is 6 hours old.

Can you place the palm of your hand on the edge of a clean table, then press your thumb downwards? If you could get part of the wound closed, then you could seal that bit and let it dry. Half a loaf is better than none, and if you want to have a second try at the rest of it you can.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok...I have to speak up here...sorry...the so called superglue used in surgery is a sterile solution...not over the counter super glue....do not put anything "non sterile" in that cut...if you wait too long to get it treated by a doc, they will not be able to just stitch it....you only have so many hours where they will do that...because it is on the inside of your hand, I would get it checked out by a doctor...I know all about the no insurance...no money thing...but I think you will regret it if you don't get this taken care of asap...it is totally irrelevant that the bleeding has stopped....that just tells me you are pretty good at clotting....now you have a large open wound that is very very open to infection...if this thing gets really infected..you may need to have it cleaned out surgically...that will cost you more than just the ER visit...I will say this because I have seen it with my own eyes...you could loose your hand....


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Terri said:


> Huh.
> 
> It would be WAAY better if you did NOT! place a bead of glue inside the wound. .


That was why I was trying to say...but possibly failing miserably...to put something inside .. as in antibiotic ointment..and then the glue over it...so the glue does not touch directly the gaping wound.

But. hey. really...I take my own chances and did it to myself...I probably should not be telling others to do it...who knows how they may do it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

My daughter just told me there was another school shooting. 

I am overwhelmed.

Okay. So. I think what I am supposed to do is clean it again. Let it dry. Try to squeeze it together, and glue the closed edges. Let that dry. Then maybe steri strips? I am going to read through everything again, and then run up to Walgreens for my glue and whatever else I don't have. Making a list now.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

No no no I need y'all to help me visualize what I am about to do to myself ... I am honestly having a hard time wrapping my mind around it ... Don't apologize whynot.

I think I am getting it, finally.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Buy some triple antibiotic ointment if you do not have it. 

Also, Non-stick dressing if you do not have it, and tape to secure it with *OR* a big non-stick bandaid. 

When I used the steri strips, we just used them. A small bead of antibiotic ointment and we taped it shut with steri strips.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

A few years ago, I had some 'reconstructive' surgery on my hand. The of my hand wa cut from the base of my ring finger almost to my wrist. A couple days 'post-op'......due to an unfortunate incident, the surgical site split open!!!.......WIDE open!!!!

The surgeon's advice.......soak the hand in Dreft 3 times/day..... and do not put ANYTHING on it! Otherwise, keep it covered. It eventually healed......and no visible scar!!!!

(soak in Dreft......warm soapy water, using Dreft)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you glue that wound shut, you're just going to rip it back open, IMHO. Bandage it and use antibiotic ointment for a couple-three days then let it dry out. That us the worst possible place to have a cut. 100x worse than tip of index finger or thumb. Good job . 
I don't think you need to worry about tetanus, that is usually associated with soil or earth. I want to know how you did it? If with a kitchen knife, hats off for having them sharp. Most women's knives are about as sharp as a hoe.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> My youngest miracle's daddy is urging me to go get stitches ... I really do hurt.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh. Haha! Nice move


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's not your finger Glazed. That's your palm.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well she's getting better. At first she thought it was bread.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Vicker: Cutting that English muffin bread I posted about making on Facebook a couple of days ago ... That's how I did it ... Not quite a bagel, as you had mentioned on fb. 

Neosporin, I have some of that ... Comparable to triple antibiotic? 

I don't know when my last tetanus was.

I tell you what hurts more than anything is my shoulder and neck ... From tension, I guess? 

The hand itself is just sore/stiff that's all. It bled ferociously, and quit after a lot of pressure. Hasn't bled since. 

Still haven't gone to the store ... My father called. Even he is urging me to go to the hospital, but I really don't want to ... The thought of sitting up there for three hours, and getting a rx for antibiotics and a $700 bill in the mail makes me sicker to my stomach than I already am.

But I am listening to each of you ... I will call the medical care mission in the morning (where my mom volunteers) and see if they will see me ... They don't do stitches there and it's too late for that anyway but maybe they will set our minds at ease by looking at the wound, and giving me antibiotics to ward off an infection.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

A tetnus shot should be good for 10 years.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

doodlemom said:


> That's not your finger Glazed. That's your palm.


The thread needed a disclaimer warning because of the content ... I didn't modify the title, but don't mind that it was.

I apologize if I offended anyone, and I do appreciate the help.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

When I get cut,,,I let my dog lick it,,almost never infects. Seems to heal faster.

BTY, Don't over do the neosporin....To much is bad.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tetanus spores live in earth and live for years. I wouldn't worry about that. If you really wanted to, you could stitch that with needle and thread. Easy to stick that thick skin. I don't think you want to. I'd wrap lightly to keep it clean and use triple AO. After a couple days it'll be real sore, but well on the way to healing. 
Don't feel bad, I stuck my thumb in a gas powered hedge trimmer once, right after I sharpened it and just after thinking, "I shouldn't be doing this".


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I was always told tetanus came from rust & horse poop


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Neosporin is not QUITE the same thing as triple antibiotic, but it is still good to use. Honestly, Triple antibiotic is better because it will protect you from a WIDE range of bacteria, and neosporin will protect you from a FEW kinds of bacteria. However, since neosporin is what you have for tonight, then ABSOLUTELY use it. It will keep the injury moister and give you some protection.

So, you have decided to call tomorrow morning? That is a workable idea: call EARLY before they get too busy. 

This injury is not an emergency, it simply needs to be treated to prevent an infection from setting in. That spot will infect very easily, as it is a gaping cut.

Now, how will you keep it clean while you sleep??????? It will need protection!

A bandage will do it, if you have one. A line of bandaids will help, if you have them. 

It needs to be covered to keep bits of fuzz from the blankets or whatever out: out would not enjoy having bits of stuck-on fuzz picked out with tweezers! If you have nothing else, can a clean handkerchief be used as a bandage? It WILL get stuck in the wound, but better a clean handkerchief getting stuck to it than your pajama top, KWIM?


glazed said:


> Vicker: Cutting that English muffin bread I posted about making on Facebook a couple of days ago ... That's how I did it ... Not quite a bagel, as you had mentioned on fb.
> 
> Neosporin, I have some of that ... Comparable to triple antibiotic?
> 
> ...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, it proliferates in the GI tracts of animals, who pick it up from dirt. Unless you use your electric knife for carving buffalo chips you should be fine.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

During our immunization training we learned a lot of the tetanus cases involved people who were injured indoors and not outdoors lifestyle. 
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/tetanus.html
here's the indoor reference, but not the one I wanted lol. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/ss5203a1.htm


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Terri, you have been so helpful and kind, and I just want to thank you for that.

I have learned a lot, and now have ideas of what I should be sticking alongside my holistic remedies.

This is what I did for my hand ... I cleaned it again with peroxide, and it burned like fire ( I didn't feel nothing right after it happened, but it sure burned just now) ... Then I put a line of neosporin (with pain relief) ... Then a gauze square wrapped with white tape. 

Two ibuprofen and two Tylenol ... And prayers.

Yes, I am calling first thing in the morning ... Mom was already in bed when I talked to Dad, but he is leaving her a note for her to see in the morning and so she will be expecting my call. It wouldn't surprise me if she calls me before I get a chance to call her. 

As far as tetanus, I really bet it's been way way longer than ten years because I honestly cannot remember the last time I got a booster for that. Surely I have? With all the surgeries I've had in the past? My youngest miracle is seven, she's the last surgery I had ... Followed by reconstructive abdominal surgery after they took her.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

... 

View attachment 2601


...


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

Glazed, what ever you do, take of your hand now and for the next couple of weeks. Watch out for any signs of infection that could lead to other problems. I must ask you, how much blood does it take to declare an emergency?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You did a neat job of bandaging.

The most needed things in our medical kit are nonstick pads, Tape to keep the pads in place, bandaids, and triple A ointment. You can treat a variety of injuries with these.

A bit of trivia: our ancestors used honey instead of antibiotic ointment, which is why an earlier poster mentioned it. Honey does speed healing, though it is sticky and I think that antibiotic ointment is better.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Is it just me but I would not come here asking for medical advice for this type of cut (except maybe from Fairlight and Shygal) because they are or were nurses. Sure everyone has an opinion but really this is dealing with something that could easily get infected. I know about no insurance and ER visits I paid for one big time. To each his own I guess. Glaze I hope it comes out fine for you. Remember what others would do isn't what you should do.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tough Girl!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Bad place for a cut...and why are you taking a picture of it when you should be attending to it?!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I used to be a nurse also: I did not stress this because I was NOT an ER nurse and this is not my field. I have tended to many smallish cuts, though.

The advice she has gotten has been fairly spot on, she has stopped the bleeding, kept it clean, covered it to keep it clean, applied an antibiotic, and is now going to run it past a practicing health professional.

She is doing fine!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

My advice would be; Dont do that again! 

I know super glue was designed for that, but i have never had luck with it. I have stiched mysellf up before, hard to do, but possible. 

Hope ya get better! It does look like it hurts


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Butterflies will pull the skin together and allow them to heal while the skin is not getting pulled. And girl, you and your body are going to NEED a lot of rest. Now is not the time to try to pull off superwomen. Butterfly strips and antibiotic ointment. That is what the docs use to keep stuff together instead of stitches some times.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Fair Light said:


> Ok...I have to speak up here...sorry...the so called superglue used in surgery is a sterile solution...not over the counter super glue....do not put anything "non sterile" in that cut...if you wait too long to get it treated by a doc, they will not be able to just stitch it....you only have so many hours where they will do that...because it is on the inside of your hand, I would get it checked out by a doctor...I know all about the no insurance...no money thing...but I think you will regret it if you don't get this taken care of asap...it is totally irrelevant that the bleeding has stopped....that just tells me you are pretty good at clotting....now you have a large open wound that is very very open to infection...if this thing gets really infected..you may need to have it cleaned out surgically...that will cost you more than just the ER visit...I will say this because I have seen it with my own eyes...you could loose your hand....


You can buy wound glue with antibiotics in it over the counter. I have a bottle of the stuff sitting in front of me right now.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not everywhere Tinknal. 

For burns I use this product called WaterJel. It's fantastic, has lidocaine 2% in it. Got in NJ. Visiting my brother in upstate NY, I burned my hand on the oven door, went to the pharmacy there to get some WaterJel and can't buy in NYS because it has lidocaine in it. Only burn preparations I could get without a prescription were for sunburn, mostly aloe vera products.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_bandage



> Liquid bandage From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Liquid bandage* is a topical skin treatment for minor cuts and sores that is sold by several companies. The products are mixtures of chemicals which create a polymeric layer which binds to the skin. This protects the wound by keeping dirt and germs out, and keeping moisture in.[1]
> For the fast acting, reactive adhesive that is used to mend deep cuts or surgery wounds, see cyanoacrylates.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_bandage


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Steve L. said:


> Keep it clean, it'll heal.
> 
> Two years ago, I cut a 1" by 1/2" chunk of hide off my palm (just below my right thumb) with a hatchet.
> 
> ...


Seriously, (ETA: from what I can see) that is NOT a bad cut. I've had 5 or so cuts like that in the last 20 years.

ETA: I wouldn't do any more than keep it clean, and not injure it further.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Never mind.. didn't see the second page of posts.. DOH...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

starjj said:


> Is it just me but I would not come here asking for medical advice for this type of cut (except maybe from Fairlight and Shygal) because they are or were nurses. Sure everyone has an opinion but really this is dealing with something that could easily get infected. I know about no insurance and ER visits I paid for one big time. To each his own I guess. Glaze I hope it comes out fine for you. Remember what others would do isn't what you should do.


Agreed. I was an EMT for 20 years.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Steve L. said:


> Keep it clean, it'll heal.


I would cover it and use some antibiotic ointment too. 
Stitches are mostly for super deep, super big abraisions or for areas you don't want to scar. In a palm I wouldn't have that stitched. But if you want it stitched, it must be done within 4hrs. Longer than that, the rate of infection is too high, especially since it is a hand.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

You might check at the local farm supply for some vet wrap to use instead of tape. It's a self sticking wide wrap that stretches, they use it on horses a lot for keeping dressings on. It comes in a variety of colors. Watch it and take care of it.

I've been told trying to cut the legs off of rabbit hutches will dull an electric knife pretty quick.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Also start checking out Second Hand stores


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

isn't spider web supposed to stop bleeding and encourage wound mending? (wink)


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

No pool until the hand heals.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Spider webs! not just for hillbillies anymore!!

http://www.murfreesboropost.com/dr-...im-used-spider-web-to-stop-bleeding-cms-31824

seriously, it's almost in production for medical application. hm, Spider Union?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Y'all are right  bad spot for a boo-boo 

And, correct, no pool-playing for a while ... Not much of anything for that hand for a while.

Biggest challenge I see is keeping it covered ... Bandage placement is awkward, and wrapping limits my finger movement ... Been wondering about cutting the fingers out if a soft glove ... To hold a bandage in place but yet keep movement of my fingers ... And a soft glove would breathe as opposed to tape that doesn't breathe ... I have some old lightweight fashion gloves of aunt fissy's I could cut, but kinda hate to do that ... 

So I went to the medical care mission where my mom volunteers ... A Christian non- profit for indigents ... I volunteer up there too when they need extra help ...

Dr stoebner debrided it, and it hurt ... He gave me some levaquin to "aggressively ward off staph" ... And mom slipped me a bottle of amoxicillin to keep in my stock of medical goodies. 

How long does antibiotics keep? Is that safe?

((( hugs for all )))


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Oh, and I got some triple antibiotic ointment, too, so that's in my stash now.

Was tempted to buy Dreft ... But held off ... It's kinda pricey ... I am still drawn to the idea of washing with it so I may go back and get some once wound is not so raw.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Terri said:


> I used to be a nurse also: I did not stress this because I was NOT an ER nurse and this is not my field. I have tended to many smallish cuts, though.
> 
> The advice she has gotten has been fairly spot on, she has stopped the bleeding, kept it clean, covered it to keep it clean, applied an antibiotic, and is now going to run it past a practicing health professional.
> 
> She is doing fine!


Yes ma'am I am fine, and will be fine  thank you again for your active voice.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

antibiotics go in the freezer


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Butterfly bandages work really well. Pull togher as much as you can and they will work really well. I'm so sorry you are gong through this.... I never used to be funky about blood but now I'm quite attached to it.. LOL Take care. Our firecrews use super glue but I never have, they swear by it...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Terri said:


> I used to be a nurse also: I did not stress this because I was NOT an ER nurse and this is not my field. I have tended to many smallish cuts, though.
> 
> The advice she has gotten has been fairly spot on, she has stopped the bleeding, kept it clean, covered it to keep it clean, applied an antibiotic, and is now going to run it past a practicing health professional.
> 
> She is doing fine!


Well Terri I wasn't saying anything against you or the fact I didn't know you use to be a nurse. I was saying that here was probably not the best source of medical advice IMO. Anyway as long as she has seen a health professional we know she is on the right track.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Echo, for real? Just plaino super glue? I find that so weird, but interesting. 

I was too chicken to try it on this one, but maybe I will be brave and try it on a different one someday ... Maybe one not so good, or bad lol.

...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ... Bandage placement is awkward, and wrapping limits my finger movement ... Been wondering about cutting the fingers out if a soft glove ... To hold a bandage in place but yet keep movement of my fingers ...


Glazed, the bandage is SUPPOSED to limit your finger movements. That is part of its job.

Look at your uninjured hand for a minute. Move your index finger and watch the skin move: that is what they want you to AVAOID! Do the same with your second finger and see that the skin also moves. 

The less movement the less strain on the injury, which means the wound will stay still, which means it will heal fast and be far less likely to infect. 

NO! finger movement! Let that hand REST! 

Thank you for the update, by the way. I am glad to hear they gave you antibiotics!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Echo, for real? Just plaino super glue? I find that so weird, but interesting.
> 
> ...


Why don't you see if you can get the medical stuff? It might be kinder and less irritating.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:stars:

Yes ma'am okay okay okay NO! Finger movements!

:stars:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Coming to this late so too late for stitches but really the only reason for stitches is to keep the skin closed to heal and while that looks nasty, I'm feeling like it's not quite stitch worthy. I would have probably gone to my regular doctor for him to take a look at it and get his opinion - or just to get abx and let it heal. It's not a place where a scar would be terrible and unless it cut through muscle/tendons, I'd not be overly concerned other than infection. 

I hope it's feeling better today!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Actually it hurts worse today ... Yesterday it was kinda numb with shock, or something. Today it constantly reminds me it's there with soreness and stinging. That debridement really really hurt ... Best way to describe that is a good rubbing/scrubbing. 

...


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Actually it hurts worse today ... Yesterday it was kinda numb with shock, or something. Today it constantly reminds me it's there with soreness and stinging. That debridement really really hurt ... Best way to describe that is a good rubbing/scrubbing.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine cut off the tip of her finger with a rotary cutter while quilting and the first three weeks were the worst with pain. She had a small infection but it just HURT anyway. I think you'll be feeling this one for a while - until those edges seal up and there is no more open flesh.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I was a doc in a former life...of horses,cows, and dogs. Never degreeed, but a practicer of some of the finer forms of healing that are found to work in trying situations. We could use some orange bale twine to stich that closed, and even braid it up real purty! 

No doubt if you went to an ER or doctor, they would have put some stitches in it to justify you coming in to them. And they might possibly have speeded the healing a bit? Really though, it's not needing stitches would be my prognosis. Stitches are better on wounds that will swell and gape open, and you'll probably have some swelling. It's gonna be an owee for a few days either way. A butterfly or three or four would've been nice, though! I've heard of super-gluing, just always had my doubts how it could work on a wet area with injured skin that will slough off?

I believe the reason why some are hesitant to sew after a few hours is the swelling, rather than worries of infection. The stitching is to pull the layers of skin together, which is hard to do when things are swelled much. And most docs aren't very inventive past what they were taught. They like nice pretty stitches, and rightly so in most cases.

I helped a guy sew a yearling colt up one tiime that had a large gaping wound on his upper shoulder...swelled up bad, and 10" long! After I seen it, I didn't suppose stitching would work? liitle did I know his plan. He cut several wooden discs and drilled holes about 3/4"apart, stitched them into the skin surrounding the cut, and laced him up like a shoe. Pulled the cut together fairly well...or way better than I expected anyway! We washed it out well with maybe (navalson) give him a good dose of anti-biotic, and a kick in the butt (for good luck) when we let him up.

I didn't see the colt later, but he said it had healed nicely with little scar tissue formed. I've used the same kind of technology many times in sewing up prolapsed cows, but in more of a cave man fashion using the pretty orange baler twine. I've never had it fail, never. I've seen several jobs fail, done by a licensed "professional", they looked neat and pretty, just didn't last long enough.

Wishing you the best of healing powers I can send!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you, little joe ... it's good you have that knowledge and skill and talent.

Did you get the newspaper?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Echo, for real? Just plaino super glue? I find that so weird, but interesting.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, that is what it was created for. Didn't the military use it first or something like that?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been watching, but no!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm curious why they debrided it so when it was a knife (ie clean, not like it was road rash) cut?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Keep looking, little joe, my mom sent it out to you.

...

I don't know why they did it  but it hurt 

...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> I'm curious why they debrided it so when it was a knife (ie clean, not like it was road rash) cut?


Maybe so they can justify their job? Most, are unknowingly trained to justify what they do. ie, most professionals! 

Next week I'll be offering round house transplants as well as organs. 

Just sign on the dotted line, WT.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Really? 4 pages on how to put super glue on a cut? And clean a wound?...... all this while still being able to type too? I'm impressed


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Yes aint it great? ha

I have gotten rather proficient at this one-finger typing on this new fancy smart phone ... If I could just train it to know the difference between if/of I'd be set. 

((( hug )))

Love your sense of humor, too, fowler LOL.

...


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Girl can I not leave you alone.....I go to work and you try to butcher your self...If it hurts don't do it.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Littlejoe

We always used hog rings and a shoe lace to fix a prolapsed cow.


----------

